# Paper trading programs/websites allowing the use of options



## johnnyhuynh21 (23 April 2012)

hey guys,

I am kinda new and looking at learning to use options, However, i didnt want to jump straight into it with real money, i do know how options work but am not ready to risk any of my money on trading them.

I was wondering if there are any good websites or programs that allow paper trading where i can keep track of my starting assets, return as i trade and is based on real life current prices,also, i would like to use one that allows the use of options.

Thank you!


----------

